# Less tight after childbirth?



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Guys, does a woman's vagina feel less tight after vaginal delivery, and does this change with each additional delivery?

If so, how does it affect your pleasure?

...
Ok, just asked my H, and he was sort of surprised at the question and said he does not remember, but that I am just fine. I doubt I am the same, I know from looking in the mirror. However, I do Kegels and some days I do it 30 min straight while I am running, and also when I do jumping jacks or sneeze; after childbirth any of those 3 situations can cause the bladder to leak, and I've had more than 1.


----------

